Ask HN: How do you track your domains for expiration? - jmstfv
======
LinuxBender
For DNS:

For my own domains, they auto-renew. They will pester me through email and
phone if my CC expires.

For work domains, they also auto-renew and a CSM will tell us if the root
servers changed without the registrar changing anything.

For SSL:

For my own certs, I use a little script to ensure LetsEncrypt is doing it's
thing. This is the manual version. (sanity check)

    
    
        #!/bin/bash
        set -o posix
        set -u
        for domain in $(cat /opt/haproxy/sslhosts.txt)
        do
        echo -en "\n${domain}:\t"
        echo | openssl s_client -servername "${domain}" -connect "${domain}":443 2>/dev/null | openssl x509 -noout -dates | grep After
    

For work SSL certs, the registrar will also tell us if SSL certs are not set
to auto-renew and our monitoring software will alert on certs about to expire.

------
deftnerd
I've used [https://dnmin.com](https://dnmin.com) for about 6 years now. It's a
free service I found on lowendtalk.com

You can paste in a list of your domains and it'll help you organize them and
send you email notifications when they're close to expiring.

------
marcc
Auto renew for the domains I want to make sure are renewed. Anything else is
error prone.

